# schwarz-rot bild



## DerBaz (24. Oktober 2012)

servus leute!

meine freundin und ich sind grad frisch umgezogen. da wir im wohnzimmer einen roten farblichen akzent setzen wollten, kam mir eine idee. ich will sie mit bildern von uns überraschen, die schwarz-rot sind. 

und gefähr so in dem stil

http://www.allposters.de/-sp/Revolutionaere-Poster_i352255_.htm

bin aber auch für vorschläge offen, solang die farbe rot dabei ist.

weiß einer von euch wie man das hinkriegt? oder kennt jemand eine iphone app?
muss dazu sagen, dass ich keine ahnung von bildbearbeitung habe.

wäre für eure ideen dankbar.

mfg
der baz


----------



## smileyml (24. Oktober 2012)

Hallo und willkommen,
ich würde folgenden einfachen Weg vorschlagen. Damit erreichst du zwar nicht ganz dein Beispiel, aber vielleicht genügt es schon.

1. neue Ebene erzeugen
2. Ebene mit dem Füllwerkzeug (G) und entsprechend roter Vordergrundfarbe rot färben
3. Ebenenstil auf Multiplizieren oder wenn es besser gefällt auf Ineinanderkopieren stellen

Ein anderer Weg, der deinem Beispiel etwas näher kommt:
1. Einstellungsebene "Schwellenwert" (je nach Vorlage den Schieberegler nach links oder rechts)
2. neue Ebene erzeugen
3. Ebene mit dem Füllwerkzeug (G) und entsprechend roter Vordergrundfarbe rot färben
4. Ebenenstil der roten Ebene auf Multiplizieren  stellen


Grüße Marco
PS: Bitte versuche dich in Zukunft an eine korrekte Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu halten.


----------



## pixelator (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich weiß nicht was du für eine Kamera hast, aber ein sattes Rotfilter auf´s Objektiv oder eine rote Glasscheibe vor die Linse halten und auf geht´s. Gegenlichtaufnahmen, so das Motive als Silhouette abgebildet werden. Viele Kameras haben auch einen +- Regler mit dem man bewusst unterbelichten kann. Im Photoshop kannst du mit der Tonwertkorrektur den Kontrast noch weiter verstärken. Von jedem Motiv eine kleine Serie mit unterschiedlichen Helligkeiten erleichtert die Auswahl... 

Gruß Pixelator


----------



## pixelschubser77 (26. Oktober 2012)

kann mich #2 nur anschließen..... 

ein eher plumper weg, der nicht gerade non-destructive ist, aber zu schnellen ergebnissen führt ist die "färben" funktion im farbton/sättigung - fenster


----------



## DerBaz (26. Oktober 2012)

Hey Servus,

danke für die Antworten erstmal. Nun, leider weiß ich nicht wirklich wovon ihr redet. Habe mir nämlich die Freeware Gimp runtergeladen. Da gab es keine Option die "färben" hieß.

Aber ich hab ein wenig rumprobiert. Und jetzt bräuchte ich am besten einen der sich mit Gimp auskennt. Im Fenster "Kanäle" gibt es eine Option, welche wohl die Blau-, Grün und Rottöne nur mittels einem Klick herausnimmt. Nachdem ich blau und grün entfernt habe, hab ich eigentlich das gewünschte Ergebnis. Aber ich mache mir jetzt sorgen darüber, ob es wohl nicht zu orange wirkt. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dieses Ergebnis jetzt noch einen ticken rötlicher zu machen?

Danke schon mal für die Antworten


----------



## pixelator (26. Oktober 2012)

um einen orangenen Farbstich oder Orange satt zu erzeugen müssen auf jedenfall die Grün- und Blaukanäle mitspielen. Da du diese Kanäle aber gelöscht hast ist nur noch Rot im Spiel. Es liegt also an deinem Monitor bzw. dessen Einstellungen. Ein Abzug aus dem Drogeriemarkt bringt es an´s Licht. Vielleicht lässt du hier noch einen weiteren Abzug von einem Bild mit vielen Farben machen. Danach stelltst du den Monitor so ein, das die Darstellung dem Abzug recht nahe kommt. Das lohnt sich, auch wenn man sich nicht mit Fotografie beschäftigt. "gimp bild rot färben" wäre der Begriff zum googeln"
Gruß Pixelator


----------



## Another (26. Oktober 2012)

DerBaz hat gesagt.:


> Nun, leider weiß ich nicht wirklich wovon ihr redet. Habe mir nämlich die Freeware Gimp runtergeladen.



Dann sollte der Beitrag aber auch unter "Sonstige Grafik-Programme" stehen und nicht hier bei Photoshop.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (26. Oktober 2012)

Habe den Thread in den Bereich "Sonstige Grafik-Programme" verschoben.


----------

